# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Classic Quotes

## Bryan

We have them for the otehr 2 shows so i thought we'd start one off for Emmerdale:

Belle: What's cancer? Is it like chicken pox?

----------


## Abi

Betty "if i want uplifting, i'll buy a new bra"  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Shadrach: 'Keep up Tubby!'   :Lol:

----------


## Kim

Ashley: It could be a bin liner with fairy lights.

----------


## Kim

Ashley: Laurel, I wouldn't like you to meet my father.

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

Sadie: "I can sense you don't want this, Jimmy! Just lately, our sex has been about as interesting as a shipping forecast!"

 :Lol:   :Clap:

----------


## Bryan

*Rodney:*  Happy New Year Golddigger

*Kelly:* Happy New Year Goldmine

----------


## Chris_2k11

> *Rodney:*  Happy New Year Golddigger
> 
> *Kelly:* Happy New Year Goldmine


lmao! Loved that one!

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

Val: Absence makes the heart grow fungus, Delilah!

 :Lol:

----------


## Kim

Andy: Everyone, there in here.

*Pulls back pram cover*

Really???

----------


## Kim

> *Rodney:*  Happy New Year Golddigger
> 
> *Kelly:* Happy New Year Goldmine


Lol. Missed that one  :Crying:

----------


## samantha nixon

paul - hes like a scrathcard and its not because he rich its because he is cheap and it only lasts a few minutes 

that was to matt which isnt nice

----------


## Cherryz

> paul - hes like a scrathcard and its not because he rich its because he is cheap and it only lasts a few minutes 
> 
> that was to matt which isnt nice


i was laughing at that and was like "i bet Sadie would agree!"

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

Bit harsh that one, Matthew needs to chill out though! Everybody else was laughing, even his own family!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## samantha nixon

i no jimmy shouldnt have laughed and it was a it harsh

----------


## Kim

Jimmy: Any incontinence and I shall hold you personally responsible!

Think it was him that said it lol, although he did sound frightningly like Eric Pollard.

----------


## emma_strange

Val- When you told us my curtains were lovely, i was really proud of you.


Something along those lines.

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Noreen:* I'm glad we can be friends Val. 

 :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Jojo

Noreen (thinks): Whats in here then??

BANG!!!!

 :Rotfl:   :Big Grin:  

I'm sorry - I couldn't resist.

----------


## emma_strange

Diane: (to jack) i love you
Val: Awww, did you really die Diane?!



Val always makes me smile, i like her more every episode.

----------


## Footie_Chick

Rodney: What are you going to spend the money on?
Kelly: I could recomend a good plastic surgen
Val: I could recomend a good hit man

It was something along those lines anyway.

----------


## Katy

Val - Ooh the cheek reminds me of myself 20 years ago.
Eric - 40 maybe.

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Kelly:* Try me.
*Jean:* It seems most people do!

 :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Shadrach:* Any booze going? Me nerves are shot to pieces.

 :Rotfl:

----------


## Bryan

*Belle:* (To Shadrach & Sam) I'm Always Stuck With You Two!!!

----------


## Kim

Radio: Police want to speak to Donna and Marlon Windsordingle.....

----------


## Kim

Rosemary: He seems to be suffering from post-traumatic stress syndrome.

What a Honey from EastEnders; it's post-traumatic stress disorder  :Rotfl:

----------


## Rain_

Kelly windsor

"i'm not an easy girl"

I know she meant she wasn't easy to live with but i think she should have completed the sentence. I was rolling on the floor !  :Rotfl:

----------


## Kim

Matt: Is that what they teach you at police school? How to state the obvious?

----------


## Kim

Edna: Pearl got her pregnant.  :EEK!: 
Whoever he was: Mrs Birch, I don't think that is possible....  :Lol:

----------


## Kim

Louise: Terry, would you show this... person out of our premesis...

Louise: Does she charge by the hour or by the encounter? 

Louise: This specimen is a lying, cheating scumbag!

----------


## Wizardardo

*Sam* - I brought him in as soon as he drank it so he hasn't had a chance to fall over  :Rotfl:

----------


## Perdita

Val to Eric: Everthing ok with the Brothers Grimm?  :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

val: trust me to bring back a stalker, most people bring back a stick of rock. lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

> val: trust me to bring back a stalker, most people bring back a stick of rock. lol


 :Big Grin:  haha loving Sue Jenkins! I didnt even realise she was gonna be on it lol, they should try and keep her on full time.

----------


## Bryan

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> val: trust me to bring back a stalker, most people bring back a stick of rock. lol
> 
> 
>  haha loving Sue Jenkins! I didnt even realise she was gonna be on it lol, they should try and keep her on full time.


it's weird, i just can't accept that she's not Jackie Corkhill! Just like Jerry in Corrie will only ever be Sinbad to me!!!

----------


## queenie

ok this ones an oldie but a goodie,

when the old (forgot his name) Mr Tate walks in on dave glover and Kim Tate in bed he says

"whats this dave over time"

----------


## Perdita

> ok this ones an oldie but a goodie,
> 
> when the old (forgot his name) Mr Tate walks in on dave glover and Kim Tate in bed he says
> 
> "whats this dave over time"


I think his first name was Frank. Funny quote  :Lol:

----------


## queenie

> Originally Posted by queenie
> 
> 
> ok this ones an oldie but a goodie,
> 
> when the old (forgot his name) Mr Tate walks in on dave glover and Kim Tate in bed he says
> 
> "whats this dave over time"
> 
> ...


thats the one frank,

i liked the one from tonight eppy, 'hes got crabs'

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by queenie
> ...



That was very funny, yes.  :Rotfl:

----------


## Bryan

*Zak:* You Dousy Scout!  :Big Grin:

----------

